# مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتير لترانيم العدراء



## anosh (4 مارس 2009)

*كل سنه و كل ام طيبه 
و كل عيد و منتدانا طيب و بالف خير 

انا عندى مجموعه كبيرة من التوزيعات لترانيم كتير للعدراء 
اللى محتاج اى توزيع منهم علشان حفلة عيد الام يقولى على الترنيمة و انا هارفعله توزيعها 
و يارب يكون كل عروض كل الكنايس جامده و جميلة فى حفلة عيد الام 
و مره تانيه كل سنه و انتم طيبين 

 الترانيم اللى عندى توزيعها كالاتى  

   انتى منارة الاقداس
بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل
ياعدراء يا ام النور
امى ياعدراء يا اغلى حبيبه
يانبع الحنان
ياعدراء حضنك دافى
السلام لك يا مريم
مجد مريم
يامريم البكر 
فى ظل حمايتكى 
طوباكى يامريم 
يا ملكه باره و نقيه


اللى محتاج اى توزيع منهم يقولى و انا هارفعهوله 
و اللى بيدور على ترانيم جديده فيه ترانيم عن الام جديده زى 
    اللى مالوش ام 
    دايما بحب فيكى 
ربى يخليكى ليا شريط خالق الكون امجد فوزى

ربنا مع الجميع و يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم 
و فى انتظار طلباتكم 
صلوا من اجلى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوى *​


----------



## anosh (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

و* لسه فيه توزيعات تانى كتيييييييييييير 
و ربنا يبعت ​*


----------



## dr_mina_mony (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

يا ريت ترفع كل حاجة انت قولتها فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك بس يا ريت ترفع على موقع mediafire أو megaupload
أشكرك مقدما جدا


----------



## anosh (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*اوكى دكتور مينا انت محتاج الترانيم كلهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*ياجماعه لو فيه اى حد عايز توزيع اى ترنيمة و فيه جزء من موسيقتها نازله فى الشريط بس مش كامله يبعتهالى 
او يقولى عليها و انا اظبطها و اكبيرها و ارفعهاله ​*


----------



## anosh (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*فى انتظار الطلبات​*


----------



## Eng-Marco (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

لو سمحت أنا محتاج توزيع ترنيمة
أنتي منارة الأقداس


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

ايه الحاجات الجامده دي يا انجي
بجد ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## anosh (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*ميرسى ابانوب و صلواتك معاااااااااانا 

ايساف جارى رفع انتى منارة الاقداس 

دكتور مينا ياريت تحدد حضرتك عايز ايه بالظبط ​*


----------



## anosh (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*ده اول توزيع يا جماعه لتلبية طلب ايساف 

توزيع ترنيمة انتى منارة الاقداس​*http://www.4shared.com/file/91322969/9ec85f02/___online.html


----------



## porio (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*



 ترانيم جديده فيه ترانيم عن الام جديده زى 
اللى مالوش ام 
دايما بحب فيكى 
ربى يخليكى ليا شريط خالق الكون امجد فوزى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 


ايه الحاجات الجامدة دى ياانوش 
انا عاوزة الحاجات الجديدة
ربنا معاكى وميرسى على تعبك ومجهودك الكبير دة*


----------



## anosh (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*ميرسى ليكى ياقمر و صلواتك معانا 

بصى ياستى ترنيمة ربى يخليكى ليا فى شريط خالق الكون امجد فوزى هاتلاقيه هنا فى المنتدى و الباقى انا هارفعهولك​*


----------



## anosh (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*انا نزلت ترنيمتين عن عيد الام فى قسم الترانيم 
دايما بحب فيكى
و احلى دنيا لاحلى ام
نزليهم  و اسمعيهم
و لو عايزه ترنيمة اللى مالوش ام و وحدانى هارفعهالك ​*


----------



## semsemzezo (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ولو سمحتى انا سمعت ترنيمة امى ياعدرا وعجبتنى جدا فياريت لو ترفعى التوزيع تبقى حاجة جميله خالص


----------



## porio (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*



anosh قال:


> *انا نزلت ترنيمتين عن عيد الام فى قسم الترانيم ​*
> *دايما بحب فيكى*
> *و احلى دنيا لاحلى ام*
> *نزليهم و اسمعيهم*
> ...


 


*ميرسى لتعبك ياقمر*
*انا هاجيبهم من قسم الترانيم*

*ربنا يخليكى لينا وتنورينا دايمااااااااا*​


----------



## anosh (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

جارى رفع امى ياعدراء *​*


----------



## minabobos (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل
ياعدراء يا ام النور
امى ياعدراء يا اغلى حبيبه
يانبع الحنان
ياعدراء حضنك دافى
السلام لك يا مريم

محتاج بعض منهم يكون كويس
وميرسى كتير يا اجمل انجى ع تعبك

وكنت عايز اكبر موسيقى ترنيمة عايز تعرف لية انا بزورك بتعه البابا كيرلس
هى موجود عندك ولا اية
معلش هتعبك معاى 
ربنا يعوضك تعبك


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*مينا انا هاحاول ارفع لك كل الترانيم 
بس رجاء محبة 
بلاش الكلام الخارج عن الموضوع زى ( يا اجمل انجى )
ياريت تشكر فى الخدمه مش فى الشخصية 
ربنااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااك 
و يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*ابعت لى الترنيمة بتاعت البابا كيرلس صوت
و ابعت لى الجزء الموسيقى اللى عندك توزيع و انا هاتصرف ​*


----------



## minabobos (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

موسيقى الشريط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36155622...erified=e615cb

ترنيمة عاوز تعرف 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36155764...erified=e615cb


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*توزيع ترنيمى ياعدراء ياحضن كبير 

http://www.4shared.com/file/92006663/379f5d25/___online.html

توزيع عمانوئيل لترنيمة امى ياعدراء يا اغلى حبيية

http://www.4shared.com/file/92005205/9d1a58a4/___online.html

     مينا انت عايز توزيع ايه تانى بالظبط من ترانيم العدراء ​*


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*مينا الرابط بتاع الموسيقى و الترنيمة مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااال خالص​*


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*انا عرفت الاقى الموسيقى و خلاص جبتها من مكان تانى بس ارفع لى الترنيمة نفسها ​*


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*مينا خلاص انا لاقيت الموسيقى و الترنيمة نفسها و الشريط كله 
انا هاعملك الترنيمة و ارفعهالك ​*


----------



## minabobos (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

السلام لك يا مريم يا انجى
ميرسى لحضرتك ع تعبك 
ربنا يعوضك
وياربك ف خدمتك


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*هارفعهالك دلوقتى بس انا حملت ترنيمة البابا و برضوا مش شغاله يعنى لو عندك ارفعها  لى علشان اخلص الترنيمة و  يارب توزيع الترانيم يكون كويس ​*


----------



## minabobos (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

ميرسى كتير لحضرتك انا تعبتك كتير معاى
ربنا يعوضك ويجعلك سبب بركة لينا ولكتير غيرنا


----------



## minabobos (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

الالبوم الرااااااائع جداااااااا
دموع البابا
لفريق سانتا ماريا

عايز تعرف
http://www.4shared.com/file/31526791/d5ee8e77/3ayz-_t3raf.html?dirPwdVerified=999e06dd

الرابط متجرب وشغال 
ومعلش انا تعب حضرتك كتير معاى


----------



## anosh (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*ميرسى مينا الرابط شغال فعلا الحمد الله 

و ده كمان توزيع  السلام لك يامريم 
و يارب التوزيعات تكون كويسه و لو انت عايز تزود اى بيت او تقص اى حاجه من الموسيقى قولى و انا اظبطها لك ​*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/92016615/acdd4767/__online.html*​


----------



## anosh (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

http://www.4shared.com/file/92016615/acdd4767/__online.html

* الرابط بتاع السلام لك يا مريم تانى علشان اللى فوق مش شغال​*


----------



## minabobos (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

ميرسى كتير لحضرتك التوزيع جميل خالص
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك
وتكون مثمرة 30 .60.. 100


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*


----------



## minabobos (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RZ0PSOZ3

ممكن اتعبك معاى عايز اظبط التوزيع بتعه ترنيمة يسوع قالى انا حارسك
دى رابط الموسيقى شوفه كدا


----------



## anosh (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*مينا انا خلصت توزيع عايز تعرف ليه انا بزوك
اسمعها و شوف لو فيه اى تعديل قولى هى الابيات وراء بعض من غير لازمه بين الابيات*​
*توزيع عايز تعرف ليه انا بزورك​*
http://www.4shared.com/file/92118232/2c05bc0c/________.html


----------



## ponponayah (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

مجهود ائع بجد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## amad_almalk (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

توزيعات رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي التوزيعات

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## anosh (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*ميرسى بنبونيه و عماد على مروركم​*


----------



## minabobos (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

جميل خالص التوزيع بس كدا حضرتك شلته الفصل اللى بين الابيات اللى ممكن ان يعمل الكورال
فى همانج او اية حاجه
بجد انا بشكر كتير ع تعبك ورايك اية نخليها من غير فصل ولا اية


----------



## anosh (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*للاسف الفاصل او اللازمه كان ممكن  اخدها من الترنيمة نفسها بس لان كواليتى الموسيقى غير موسيقة الترنيمة مش هاينفع خالص و كمان موسيقة الترنيمة مختلفه كتير عن الموسيقى اللى نازله فى الشريط 
انا جربت و حطيت اللازمه بس كان فيه فرق شاسع بين صوت موسيقة الترنيمة و بين الموسيقى اللى لوحدها المهم ان التوزيع طلع مظبوط زمن و ايقاع
 و ربنا معاك و يبارك خدمتك و يجعلها خدمه مثمره   *​


----------



## minabobos (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

شكرا ليكى يا انجى ع تعبك
وربنا يعوضك تعبك
وتكونى بركة


----------



## minabobos (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

منتظرين باقى توزيعات العدراء


----------



## ramy9000 (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*امى ياعدراء يا اغلى حبيبه*

*ياارايت دى يا آننننننننجى *
*و هادعيلك كام دعوة حلوين *


----------



## anosh (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*موسيقى امى ياعدراء يا اغلى حبيبه انا نزلتها فى صفحة رقم 3
هنا فى نفس الموضوع ​*


----------



## Eng-Marco (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

مرسي يا إنجي وربنا يباركك ع توزيع أنتِ منارة الأقداس
ع فكرة أنا من فترة كبيرة بدات أعمل اللي بتعمليه ده من موسيقي بيت وقرار أعمل تراك الترنيمة كلها
دي حاجة جامدة جداً وفيها إبداع ولو عوزتي أي حاجة أنا تحت أمرك وممكن أساعدك
أنا شغال ببرنامج Adobe Audition ولو عوزتيني في أي خدمة أنا تحت أمرك وكمان أنا بعمل بوسترات مسرحيات


----------



## anosh (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*ميرسى ايساف على ذوقك 
و ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك
و يجعلك سبب بركه للجميع​*


----------



## Eng-Marco (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

مرسي ربنا يخليكي
 وأتمني انك ترضي تخليني أساعدك في اي حاجة تحتجيها وأنا اسمي ماركو


----------



## minabobos (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

معلش يا انجى ليا طلب لو امكن بس
انا محتاج ان ابطى رتم الموسيقى ف ترنمة عايز تعرف اللى حضرتك ظبطه الموسيقى بتعها
لان رتمها سريع شوى والاولاد مش عارفين يمشوا معا  ياريت لو امكن تبفه تردى عليا
وربنا يعوضك تعبك وتكونى سبب بركة لينا


----------



## anosh (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

*انا للاسف مش عندى برامج توزيع علشان اقدر اتحكم فى السرعه 
بس ممكن تشغل الترنيمة على برنامج جيت اديو بتاع الصوت عادى 
و هاتلاقى من الجنب كده سهم دوس عليه هايظهر لك عمود او شريط بالطول فيه الطبقات و السرعه ارقام يعنى دوس على رقم اقل شويه فى السرعه و جربها مع الكورال و لو لاقيت سرعه تناسب الكورال ممكن تسجلها تانى من على نفس البرنامج ده بالسرعه اللى انت عايزها او حاول تدرب الاولاد فى الكورال انهم يمشوا مع السرعه شويه
و ربنا معاك و يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## Eng-Marco (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: مفأجاة عيد الام توزيعات كتييييييييير لترانيم العدراء*

يا مينا أنا أقدر أبطئلك رتم الموسيقي (السرعة)
وأنا تحت الخدمة


----------



## minabobos (16 مارس 2009)

طيب يا ياريت بجد لو تقدر تبطى رتم الموسيقى وربنا يعوضك تعبك


----------



## Eng-Marco (16 مارس 2009)

اوك يا مينا بس حاول ترفعلي التراك اللي عايز تظبته اللي أنوش ظبطته لانه اكيد مش عندي
أرفعهولي وقولي عايز Tempo يكون كام أو سرعتها من الأصلية تكون كام وأنا تحت أمرك


----------



## anosh (16 مارس 2009)

*essafezzat 
انت بتظبط السرعه على انى برنامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## Eng-Marco (17 مارس 2009)

برنامج إسمه Adobe Audition


----------



## anosh (17 مارس 2009)

*اوكى انا عندى البرنامج و شغاله عليه بس تظبيط السرعه منين فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو افادتى و ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## minabobos (17 مارس 2009)

توزيع عايز تعرف ليه انا بزورك


http://www.4shared.com/file/92118232.../________.html


----------



## minabobos (17 مارس 2009)

السرعه اللى تكون مناسبة لسن اعدادى
وربنا يعوضك تعبك


----------



## Eng-Marco (18 مارس 2009)

رداً علي أنوش : إزاي السرعة بتقل أو تزيد:
هتحطي التراك عادي في Multitrack View
وبعدين كليك يمين علي التراك وتختاري Clip Time Stretch Properties
هيطلعلك وديندو هتعملي هلامة صح قدام Enable Time Stretching
هتلاقي تحطها علطول Time Stretch وقدامها 100 % أنتي بتغيري النسبة دي زي ما أنتي عايزة
يعني لو خليتي الرقم ده 200 بدل 100 يبقي انتي بطئتي الرتم للضعف
أتمني أكون أفادتك وبالنسبة ليك يا مينا
اللينك مش شغال يا ريت تشوفه تاني


----------



## anosh (18 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى  كتير على ردك  
essafezzat  

و بالنسبه لتوزيع ترنيمة مينا 
ممكن تاخدها من الصفحه رقم 4 هنا من اللينك بتاعى شغال 

و ربنا يبارك كل عمل لمجد اسم يسوع  ​*


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى    جدا _



_وربنا    يبارك  حياتك_
​


----------



## Eng-Marco (18 مارس 2009)

أهي يا مينا توزيع عاوز تعرف ليه أنا بزورك بس السرعة أبطيء
أتمني ترد عليا وتقولي مضبوطة او عايز تزودها أو تقللها تاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/93665080/d943ef44/____.html


----------



## minabobos (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك كتير  ع تعبك الجميل اوى ده
وجارى التحميل
وربنا يعوضك تعبك محبتك
وجارى البت ف الامر


----------



## Eng-Marco (19 مارس 2009)

العفو يا مينا علي إيه
بس يا ريت ترد عليا تقولي عايزة كده ولا أسرعها ولا أبطئها 
وعلي فكرة أنا إسمي ماركو وأتمني أتعرف عليك في أي وقت


----------



## minabobos (21 مارس 2009)

بجد بجد انا مش عارف اوصف مدى اعجبى بشخصيتك المحب اوى ده
ولا عارف اوصف مدى السعاده اللى انا فيها
لان الحفله كانت امبارح واجمل ترنيمة اتقالت كانت عايز تعرف لية انا بزورك
اللى انت عاملتها وبطئت سرعتها
مش لقى كلام اعبر بى ولا اشكرك ع تعبك
وبشكر انجى علشان هى اللى تعبت كملت باقى الموسقى
بجد يا جماعه ربنا يعوضك تعبكم ويجعل خدمتكم مثمرة
وبجد مش عارف اوصف ليكم مدى اعجاب الناس بكورال اعدادى امبارح
بشكركم وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## minabobos (21 مارس 2009)

طبعا يا ماركو انا ليا الشرف انى اعترف عليك


----------



## minabobos (21 مارس 2009)

انجى بجد انتى شخصيه محبه جدا ربنا يبارك ف خدمتك اكتر واكتر
وميرسى ع التوزيعات الجميلة دى


----------



## Eng-Marco (21 مارس 2009)

العفو يا مينا ع إيه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ولو عوزت أي حاجة أنا تحت أمرك
انا بخدم في حاجات كتير في الكنيسة عندنا للكورالات زي فيديو باوربوينت او فيديو منتاج من الافلام أو تصميم دعوات حفلات أو كتابة الترانيم ورد
بص لو عوزت اي حاجة ممكن تعتبرني موجود في اي وقت وكمان انا بقالي فترة بعمل الفكرة اللي بتعملها انجي
بتاعت تركيب الموسيقي والمقاطع ع بعض عشان تعمل موسيقي الترنيمة كلها
والف مبروك ع الحفلة الجميلة


----------



## anosh (22 مارس 2009)

*تعيشوا و تخدموا يا جماعه 
و يارب دائما فى تقدم باستمرار 
و ربنا يبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه القدوس 
و يبارك كل موهبه فى ولاده 
و عقبال السنه اللى جايه و العروض اللى جايه 
باذن المسيح تكون احسن و احسن
ربنااااااااااااااااا مابينساش حد ابدا 
و كاس ماء بارد لايضيع اجره
صلوا من اجلى  ​*


----------



## minabobos (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكم ع تعبك الجميل ده
وكنت محتاج كليب لتوزيع الموسيقى بتعه ترنيمة عايز تعر لية انا بزورك
ياريت لو حد قدر يعمله
وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## oesi no (23 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم  كلكم يارب 
ويزود روح المحبة كمان وكمان 
*​


----------



## minabobos (23 مارس 2009)

بعد اذانك يا ماركو كنت محتاج اعمل كليب للتوزيع اللى انت عاملته للبابا كيرلس
معلش انا تعبك معاى كتير
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## Eng-Marco (23 مارس 2009)

لالالالالالالالالالا لا تعب ولا حاجة خالص
بص إمبارح كانت في حفلة عندنا لكورال إبتدائي وهو كورال البابا كيرلس
وهما قالوا ترنيمة عاوز تعرف ليه أنا بزورك
وأنا كنت عامل الفيديو بتاع الترانيم كلها
والترنيمة دي أنا كنت عاملها فيديو باوربوينت أنا ممكن اساعد بيه وأدهولك لو تحب تعرض بباوربوينت
هو عندي وجاهز وأنا تحت أمرك


----------



## minabobos (23 مارس 2009)

ياريت يا ماركو 
انا عارف انى تعب معاى كتير
الفيديو يبقه ربنا يعوضك بس يكون بالموسيقى اللى انت عاملها


----------



## Eng-Marco (24 مارس 2009)

اوك حاضر هضبط الباوربوينت وخليه بالموسيقي عشان يبقي جاهز
وهرفعهولك


----------



## minabobos (24 مارس 2009)

ليا استفسر صغير منك يا ماركو هو لية انا لما بعمل الفيديو ع الموفى ميكر
من الموسيقى اللى انت عاملتها مش رضى يتسيف الموفى
وان عاملت اية حاجه بتتسيف عادى جدا
معارفش العيب ف الفيديو اللى انا مختاروا ولا ف اية
ياريت لو تعرف تساعدنى
وربنا يعوضك تعبك


----------



## Eng-Marco (24 مارس 2009)

طالما أي حاجة بتتسيف عادي 
يجوز يكون العيب من الفيديو
إحتمال أو ممكن يكون عيب في الموفي ميكر نفسه


----------



## minabobos (24 مارس 2009)

ماركو محتاج ان اتكلم معاك ع الميل
ياريت لو مش يضيقك
لو مش هينفع انك تجيب ايميل من المنتدى هنا
ممكن تدخل منتدى ارثوزكس وتجيبه منه
ونتكلم
وشكرا ع اهتمامك الكبير


----------



## minabobos (30 مارس 2009)

محتاج يا ماركو الفيديو بتعه ترنيمة عاوز تعرف لية انا بزورك
ضرورى جدا
علشان عندى عرض ومحتاجه
وربنا يعوضك


----------



## Eng-Marco (30 مارس 2009)

اوك حاضر يا مينا بس معلش يا ريت ترفع تراك الموسيقي البطي
لاني مسحته من عندي وكمان مسحت الرابط بتاعه من الفور شير عندي
معلش حاول ترفعهولي التراك البطي وهعملك الفيديو ان شاء ربنا


----------



## minabobos (30 مارس 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/95859912/bdf29f8c/_____.html
دى يا ماركو التوزيع اللى انت عاملته
ياريت بقه تساعدنى حته لو عملته بوربونيت او فيديو
اللى انت تشوفه وتقدر تساعدنى بقه
بس ياريت ضرورى علشان عندى عرض بكرة ومحتاجه
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Eng-Marco (30 مارس 2009)

حاضر يا مينا إن شاء الله ع بكره هتلاقيه جاهز 
ومرفوع ع المنتدي هنا بس هو غالبا هيكون فيديو صور
وهحاول اخلصه ع بكره الصبح


----------



## minabobos (31 مارس 2009)

اوك يا ماركو ربنا يعوضك تعبك
ومتشكر ليك كتير


----------



## Eng-Marco (31 مارس 2009)

يا مينا سوري انا ملحقتش اعمله غير بوربوينت انا اسف جدا
بس يا رب يعجبك وعلي فكرة الباوربوينت انا مش عامله اتوماتيك
يعني حد هيقعد ويدوس ع الكي بورد فلازم اللي هيقعد عليه تفرجهوله ويعمل بروفه معاكم عشان يبقي عارفه
وده رابط التحميل ويا رب تبقي حفلة جامدة وبجد سوري عشان مالحقتش اعمله فيديو
http://rapidshare.com/files/215618806/Awez_Te_raf_Lih_Ana_Bazourak.pps


----------



## minabobos (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك يا ماركو كتير ع تعبك
بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## minabobos (31 مارس 2009)

Error
دى اللى بيظهر الرابد شيرى
ياريت اتعبك معاى معلش محتاجه ع اية موقع تانى
معلش انا عارف انى علست عليك كتير بس سمحنى


----------



## Eng-Marco (31 مارس 2009)

ماشي عادي حمله من الرابيد شير عادي خالص
لما تدوس وتفتح الصفحة العداد اللي ع الشمال مكتوب تحته
Free User
دوس عليه هيفتح صفحة تانية وهيعد 30 ثانية وبعدين تحمله عادي


----------



## anosh (31 مارس 2009)

*بعد اذن مينا و ماركو
 ارجو اى مشاركات او مناقشات تكون فى موضوع موسوعة الكورال و التسبيح
و ابن الطاعه تحل عليه البركه ​*


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي...خالص..


----------



## ربنا موجود (3 يوليو 2009)

ل*و سمحتم يا جماعة انا محتاج توزيع لترنيمة بظهور يظهر صبح جميل
ضرورى جدا علشان عندى عرض لكورال اعدادى فى نهضة صوم العدار الجاية
وربنا يعوض تعبكم خير ان شاء الله​*


----------



## anosh (3 يوليو 2009)

*ربنااااااااااااااااا موجود
ياريت حضرتك تكتب طلبك فى موسوعة الكورال و التسبيح 
فى قسم الترانيم برضوا 
و باذن  المسيح هايكون عندك التوزيع فى الحال
ربنا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## samebay (28 فبراير 2014)

ممكن موسيقى ترنيمة ماما انت الحب
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

